# A bit of something good.



## sossego (Dec 25, 2009)

I usually enjoy it when I meet someone actrively involved with a BSD or Linux distro and knowledgable in it.
Went to a cafe recently and tried to connect to the wireless.
The help I got was from a patron using a macbook. I learned that he had used gentoo.
The conversation went on about Mac, gentoo, freebsd, and old equipment.
It may not mean much to others, but to me, it as worth having someone come over and talk.

"I still keep the shell open," he told me.
Come to think about it, I do also. Too many things need hands on and not automatic.

Anyway, that's your feel-good-because-other-nix-peoples-are-helpful post.


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 31, 2009)

sossego said:
			
		

> I usually enjoy it when I meet someone actrively involved with a BSD or Linux distro and knowledgable in it.
> Went to a cafe recently and tried to connect to the wireless.
> The help I got was from a patron using a macbook. I learned that he had used gentoo.
> The conversation went on about Mac, gentoo, freebsd, and old equipment.
> ...



Scared the crap out of my roomate when she needed some help with her macbook & I popped open a terminal and whatdoyouknow!  All my good old friends were right there.

So much easier than guessing around through obnoxious menus looking for something simple like ping or grep.


----------

